# Wago e!cockpit - Versionskonflikt



## Beginner21 (18 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Anfänger was e!cockpit betrifft. Habe einen PFC200 750-8202/025-001 und möchte mich verbinden. Es kommt zu folgender Fehlermeldung: Das gewählte Zielsystem stimmt nicht mit dem verbundenen Gerät überein. Versionskonflikt: Ausgewählt=5.16.3.16, Online=5.9.1.5

Was ist der Fehler und wie kann ich diesen beheben?
Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## .:WAGO::0105239:. (18 November 2021)

Hallo Beginner21,

hier passt bei Ihnen die projektierte Gerätebeschreibung im e!COCKPIT-Projekt nicht mit der Firmware im physischen Controller überein.
Die Gerätebeschreibung die Sie in e!COCKPIT ausgewählt haben ist die FW19, auf den Controller wird wahrscheinlich eine FW kleiner 11 sein (z.B. im Web-based-Management einsehbar oder über Ethernet Settings).

Verschiedene Möglichkeiten bieten sich hier an.
1. Anpassen der Gerätebeschreibung im e!COCKPIT-Projekt an die Firmwareversion des Controllers. (Gerät>Gerätebeschreibung>Ersetzen) und anschließend die Compiler-Version und das Visualisierungsprofil zu der zugehörigen Gerätebeschreibung anpassen.
2. Updaten der Firmware des Controllers an die Gerätebeschreibung im Projekt. (Achtung FW-Update bei Geräten die eine FW kleiner 12 besitzen, muss das Update mit einem auf der SD-Karte liegenden Image erfolgen).

Variante 2 ist hier empfehlenswert.

Benötigte Firmware können Sie unter den folgenden Link https://www.wago.com/de/d/6599873 anfragen oder Sie wenden sich direkt an den Support telefonisch unter +49 571 887-44555 oder per E-Mail support.de@wago.com.


----------



## Beginner21 (18 November 2021)

ok daran könnte es liegen, ich habe bereits probiert eine FW auf den Controller aufzuspielen - leider vergebens. also spiel ich die FW auf eine SD und spiele es dann mal auf.


----------



## Beginner21 (24 November 2021)

hat alles geklappt. DANKE!


----------



## Beginner21 (24 November 2021)

wie kann ich einen normalen Taster an einen DI anschliessen?


----------



## ccore (24 November 2021)

_____  +24V
              |
             \    Taster
              |
              |
      o    DI


----------



## Beginner21 (24 November 2021)

danke!


----------

